# Canadian Intelligence/Sercurity reforms



## Retired AF Guy (13 Mar 2018)

The Lawfare  blog has a series of articles on Canadian Intelligence reform. The first two article are linked below:

Canada’s Intelligence Reform: A Closer Look at Pending National Security Legislation
By Craig Forcese, Kent Roach. Friday, February 16, 2018, 7:00 AM

 Canadian Intelligence Reform Proposal: An ‘Intelligence Commissioner’ for the Communications Security Establishment By Craig Forcese. Monday, March 12, 2018, 8:00 AM


----------



## brihard (13 Mar 2018)

Thanks, this will be interesting to follow.

I remain most interested in, and concerned with, the difficulty in taking solid intelligence information and turning it into viable criminal prosecutions- the 'ISIS returnee' conundrum that was discussed in depth here a few months back. I hope they're looking very hard at ways to strengthen this...


----------



## MarkOttawa (13 Mar 2018)

Craig Forcese is very good, no ideological axe to grind and knows his stuff.

More relevevant to C-59 at Bill Robinson's excellent _Lux Ex Umbra_ blog:
https://luxexumbra.blogspot.ca/2018/01/cse-commissioner-calls-for-changes-to.html

Mark
Ottawa


----------

